# Game show buzzer how to



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Go hit HomeDepot, they have cheapo doorbell settups that are just what you are lookng for.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Great idea, Font!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome idea FontGeek! Sounds like it should be a blast!


----------



## pirategirl (Jul 9, 2005)

wow high tech I would have just used the desk bells like you see in stores "ring for service" deal. *******!!!


----------

